# Has anyone checked the burn site near roscommon?



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

I am curiuos if anyone has found any morels at the burn site near roscommon? You can email me or pm me.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Looked there two times within the last week. Nothing. BUT, take it for what its worth...I'm not a morel guy but I do look. Found 36 on Sunday near the AuSable river, not in the brun area.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I have not been in the burn site but have been picking Roscommon county for the past couple weeks and have been doing good. Very steady. Picked a couple hundred this weekend. Working on posting Mothers Day picking video today. Got a nice batch of 75 good black morels. Video will be posted later today, just waiting for it to finish loading.


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

i checked there last week and the week before nothing but om not a very good morel guy and never a burn guy


----------

